# Asa london



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there. Shooting Open A.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Open C for me. If I can bring myself to make the 10 min drive!:darkbeer:


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i'll be there. open c


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

peter rogers said:


> who is going? what class do you shoot ?
> 
> K 45 for me


I hope to make it, I will be shooting unlimited.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

semi pro
saturday at noon D6
sunday c6


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Pete...I'll be there shooting Super Senior on g and h.
See you there.
Gonna head to Boars Nest for a tune up on Saturday and Nancy's on Sunday. Gotta get up to your 54 one of these times, I guess.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The whole dang clan is going!

Heath-K45
Julie-Hunter
Brooke-Eagle
Trey-Jr. Eagle


Look for the camper with all the archery decals (******* window tint!)


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

K-45 or Open B haven't decided yet.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Open B


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be there but I need help to decide which to shoot bow novice or open C. Can someone help me decide!!! I shot bow novice last year and loved it just don't know if I want to move up. I have setups for both. And I did not come close to winning last year I just go for fun! I just don't want to look like a Jack [email protected]@ and lose an arrow or miss a target!


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

i'll be there shooting open A and my dad Turkey John will be there in super senior...we haven't got are cards yet...


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

i will be there shooting the hunter class with my new d350


----------



## jgoodwin (Sep 1, 2009)

*london*

i'll be there shooting hunter with my Pearson


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

*london*

ill be there shooting open c!!!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Leaving on Thursday afternoon. Shooting on the senior range.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

K45 for me .My judging has gone south for the summer ,I sure hope it comes back someday .Good luck everyone


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

The boy and myself will be there in Open-B.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll be shooting open C. Haven't got my card yet but called and found out I got in early and will be shooting @ 11:00 pn sat. and 8:00 on sunday. I forgot to ask about which range and target I'm on though.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there shooting open C.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Open B for me


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Shooting Open C and the wife is shooting her first ASA in Known 40. Going to wait to get there to register


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in for Open B.

Womens Hunter for my wife.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

Open B for me
The wife, hunter


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ill be there in open C


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll be there
open C sat. 11:00 H-16
sun. 8:00 G-16


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Me Semi-Pro
Wife WK40
Both boys Young Adult


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok im ready for the tounge lashing. I used to shoot unlimited, now ill be there representing Horton Archery in the first crossbow class offered by the ASA.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> Me Semi-Pro
> Wife WK40
> Both boys Young Adult


do you know what target you start on?Take it easy on me it is my first shoot in this class.:darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bownovice


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK last year Open C was all on Saturday, did they change it this year or do you have the choose to shoot all in 1 day or half both?


----------



## ICUTSTUFF (Aug 29, 2008)

I will be there.

Known 45


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Women's Open for me


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> OK last year Open C was all on Saturday, did they change it this year or do you have the choose to shoot all in 1 day or half both?


Go to www.asaarchery.com and look at the range assignments. That will answer your question.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well got my card today starting on #8, anyone else on range H target [email protected]:00 on Saturday?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> OK last year Open C was all on Saturday, did they change it this year or do you have the choose to shoot all in 1 day or half both?


most of open c is shooting all 40 on saturday.Lifetime members get the choice to shooting both days.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> most of open c is shooting all 40 on saturday.Lifetime members get the choice to shooting both days.


Thanks! I couldn't find it on the ASA website. I still can't decide if I want to shoot it or bow novice. I guess I'll make my decision when I call and register!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Thanks! I couldn't find it on the ASA website. I still can't decide if I want to shoot it or bow novice. I guess I'll make my decision when I call and register!


If your going to call....Make sure you do it on Tues....because Wends. they will be on the road to the shoot.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Wish we could go this year.good luck everyone


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> do you know what target you start on?Take it easy on me it is my first shoot in this class.:darkbeer:


Target 9. You'll love SP. Great guys to shoot with.


----------



## white goat (Jan 18, 2009)

*i will be there*

i will be there shooting hunter know that i have my black&orange cyborg sighted in


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be bringing the Hoyt to the C range :rock: Should be my last shoot in C. 
Lot of shooters in that class this year huh?


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We will be there --- me in Super Senior, and my wife in Women Senior


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

open b


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*asa*

throw me in the mix!!!! Open B for me


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The Alien-Z and I will be embarrassing ourselves in Hunter. Actually the Alien will be end up  and I'll be the one embarrassed.


I should concede and shoot the K45. I guess I need to be a little more humiliated by my yardage guessing and when I say guessing I mean having to WAG on every target!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Who else is going to be here?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> do you know what target you start on?Take it easy on me it is my first shoot in this class.:darkbeer:


James like 3rdplace says you'll love SP. The guys there are the best out of any class I have shot in. Don't let the name of the class get you all nervous. Its just a shoot like every other one that you ahve been to. 

We'll be there
Wife Womens Open
Son Eagle
Me SP and can't wait to get there
Bringing my boots for a mudsucking good time!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I is going,,,Levi, Jeff, Darrin, and Nathan need my "donation"

:wink:


----------



## harris6048 (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be there Super Senior


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

harris6048 said:


> I will be there Super Senior


I'm on target 7...what's your starting spot?


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i will be there shooting unlimited once again lol.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

anybody know if its going to be wet or muddy ?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

STELLIX said:


> anybody know if its going to be wet or muddy ?


I would like to know also


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

STELLIX said:


> anybody know if its going to be wet or muddy ?


It was pretty muddy in the bottom last week and they have had rain since Id bring the boots just in case Its better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them:wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

We haven't had much rain in the las several day. With that said, it don't take much for a few of the ranges. If you are on the powerline, there shouldn't be any problem with mud. The forcast is giving small chances of isolated showers. I don't think we will have much rain if any this weekend, but don't hold me to it!


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

yes of course ill be there!!

Dad-Open c
Mom-Hunter
Me- Known 40
boyfriend-open pro 

:] Good luck everyone!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hittin' the road after work tomorrow See you all there.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

PiNkDaNiElLe :] said:


> yes of course ill be there!!
> 
> Dad-Open c
> Mom-Hunter
> ...


i didnt know your mom shoots!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

anyone staying at the camp grounds across the road from the shoot


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Open A for me, we leave before lunch tomorrow.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The practice range is already filling up!!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be there. Open A.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

hunter


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

3dshooter25 said:


> I will be there. Open A.


good luck you guys!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

There was a 52 up score in the team shoot today....


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! That was about 60 more than the team I was on. It was fun though. It was the firt team shoot I have had a chance to participate in.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Rain*

Looks like showers from what my buddies said there today.

Thats always interesting.

Good Luck and take those boots and jackets.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pro*



dw'struth said:


> Wow! That was about 60 more than the team I was on. It was fun though. It was the firt team shoot I have had a chance to participate in.


Who was your pro?
DB


----------



## tranthienthanh (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for post


----------



## Truth2 Archer (Mar 30, 2009)

had fun in the first half of bow novice and the sims known distance, then got a nasty cut on my wrist and had to skip out before the last 20 targets, Very dissappointed, but had alot of fun!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Who was your pro?
> DB


Ah crap, I can't remember which one. But, it was one of the Goza brothers. He was helpful and recomended that I lengthen my draw length, which I was glad to hear. I new my 30" triumph was a little to long and I went straight to the 29", I guess I should have went with the 29.5". "They" say that 95% of people are over drawn and I didn't want to be, but I went a little to far. I thought I needed more, but it was reassuring to hear it from a guy like him.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Guys*



dw'struth said:


> Ah crap, I can't remember which one. But, it was one of the Goza brothers. He was helpful and recomended that I lengthen my draw length, which I was glad to hear. I new my 30" triumph was a little to long and I went straight to the 29", I guess I should have went with the 29.5". "They" say that 95% of people are over drawn and I didn't want to be, but I went a little to far. I thought I needed more, but it was reassuring to hear it from a guy like him.


All those Goza guys are top notch. Isnt nice to shoot and see how nice they really are. I find it ironic many just cant understand these guys are always willing to help a fellow archer.
DB


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> All those Goza guys are top notch. Isnt nice to shoot and see how nice they really are. I find it ironic many just cant understand these guys are always willing to help a fellow archer.
> DB


Everyone I have met have been nothing but nice. :thumbs_up


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

Scores are up on the ASA web site.
Rain forecast for early morning (10:00 a.m.) but hopefully that will change, as it did yesterday.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't believe it, Levi won! That guy is unreal. Mcarth did keep him honest though. I had a weird weekend, I felt like I shot really well but my score didn't reflect it. Had a great time.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

had a great time for my first time in semi even tho i couldnt judge worth crap.The group I shot with were awesome.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> The Alien-Z and I will be embarrassing ourselves in Hunter. Actually the Alien will end up  and I'll be the one embarrassed.
> 
> 
> I should concede and shoot the K45. I guess I need to be a little more humiliated by my yardage guessing and when I say guessing I mean having to WAG on every target!


Just found out this morning I finished 7th in Hunter. Being 11 down after Saturday didn't have me feeling like a top 10 finish was possible. Now if I hadn't had my pins hitting 3 inches left on Saturday I'm pretty confident I would have had a top 3 finish. I had a hard time holding off 3 inches on some targets which cost me some points. I hadn't really got the feel for the Alien-Z that I received on May 26th and it showed in Saturdays score. I had only shoot a dozen arrows with it at foam prior to heading to London, KY.

*The Rytera Alien-Z is a stone cold shooter !!!!!!! *


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thought I was a little more prepared for the up and down hill shots WRONG. Uphills kicked my butt, rode high on them. Downhills wasn't bad, I believe I was like 10 down on uphills and 6 up on downhills. Looks like at my age I would have already figured those out But as usual had a ball, great group and great experiance. Congrats to everybody.:thumbs_up
Charlie


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Just found out this morning I finished 7th in Hunter. Being 11 down after Saturday didn't have me feeling like a top 10 finish was possible. Now if I hadn't had my pins hitting 3 inches left on Saturday I'm pretty confident I would have had a top 3 finish. I had a hard time holding off 3 inches on some targets which cost me some points. I hadn't really got the feel for the Alien-Z that I received on May 26th and it showed in Saturdays score. I had only shoot a dozen arrows with it at foam prior to heading to London, KY.
> 
> *The Rytera Alien-Z is a stone cold shooter !!!!!!! *


congrats and good shooting even for a VA boy.lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> open b


it was nice to get to meet you


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I shot 2 up for the weekend landed me in 58Th place in the K45 .I shot with a great group of guys ,that can flat out shoot .I was 2 down after Sat mud bog range K and I shot 4 up on Sunday on E range .


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> it was nice to get to meet you


same here-steve a turned it on didnt he:thumbs_up


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Did anyone notice the largest male class was K45? I am pretty sure about that!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> congrats and good shooting even for a VA boy.lol


Maybe "good" by Carolina standards but by Va. standards I shot just a shave better than poor. :becky:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> Did anyone notice the largest male class was K45? I am pretty sure about that!


Nope it wasn't ......Bow novice and open c had to run 3 lines on Saturday 8a 11p and 3p then an 8am on Sun


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Maybe "good" by Carolina standards but by Va. standards I shot just a shave better than poor. :becky:


 7th isn't bad on that stage.  Compared to where you were a couple of weeks prior. Nice bounce back. :thumbs_up


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Just found out this morning I finished 7th in Hunter. Being 11 down after Saturday didn't have me feeling like a top 10 finish was possible. Now if I hadn't had my pins hitting 3 inches left on Saturday I'm pretty confident I would have had a top 3 finish. I had a hard time holding off 3 inches on some targets which cost me some points. I hadn't really got the feel for the Alien-Z that I received on May 26th and it showed in Saturdays score. I had only shoot a dozen arrows with it at foam prior to heading to London, KY.
> 
> *The Rytera Alien-Z is a stone cold shooter !!!!!!! *


How in the world did your sights get that much out of whack. Was that 3" at 40y or close range. That's crazy. uch: Makes you wonder _"what could have been"_ still 7th was a decent finish for all that mess.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Nope it wasn't ......Bow novice and open c had to run 3 lines on Saturday 8a 11p and 3p then an 8am on Sun


"Largest male class" probably means they were the tallest? Maybe? :wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure K45 had more shooters than C did, going by the ASA scores page.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

K 45-115, Bow Novice-114, Open C-110.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> 7th isn't bad on that stage.  _Compared to where you were a couple of weeks prior_. Nice bounce back. :thumbs_up


:wink: I wasn't "there", I was only passing through!



mag41vance said:


> How in the world did your sights get that much out of whack. Was that 3" at 40y or close range. That's crazy. uch: Makes you wonder _"what could have been"_ still 7th was a decent finish for all that mess.


It was probably more like 2.5 inches at 40.
There really wasn't anything wrong with the sights or the bow. It was all me. There were a few things that aligned to cause me to be an idiot.
A) I hadn't shot the bow enough to get real consistent with the grip and I should have removed the grip panels. :doh: 
B) The sun was extremely bright on the practice bales. The sun made me look through or use the fairly small peep improperly at times. :doh: 
C) There was a nice cross wind on the practice bales.

Combine the above, _act like a novice_ and you'll be off when you shoot in the shadows in the woods. Also because I wasn't extremely familiar with the bow I was very hesitant to make a gang adjustment on the range. After 20 targets I was convinced that in fact I had mis-set the sight. After a couple of hours of focused concentration shooting Saturday evening and Sunday morning I got locked in on shooting the -Z. 

I was lucky to shoot 12 up on Sunday and it was my stupidity and not my shooting that caused me to be 11 in the hole after the Saturday round. The fact is making the top 10 was a major goal of mine and it doesn't bother me a bit that merely a few more points on Saturday would have got me 3rd...... I always leave a few points on the course. Heck, maybe if I had gone for 12's on the last two targets Sunday I might have hit them, I think I would have, but I was 12 up and my goal that weekend was to shoot up even if it was by just one point!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> K 45-115, Bow Novice-114, Open C-110.


I shot the k45 class and it was packed (with great shooters) I shot 6 up on saturday and 16 up on sunday 422 total and only placed 17th


----------

